# Using Virgin Queens – Open Discussion with Cory Stevens of Stevens Bee Co. SBGMI January 19th, 2023 Meeting



## Lumbee River Aparies (11 mo ago)

I wanted to try a few of his queens…. 65 dollars shipped change my mind


----------



## Charles Prestridge (2 mo ago)

Queens need to be shipped UPS next day air. This is what drives cost up, when only purchasing 1 queen. Best to purchase 2-3 queens (minimum). Shipping cost is then split over multiple queens. Cory’s pricing has always seemed to be very good. 

I wish I was closer to him. I would love to purchase queen cells from him each year.


----------



## Lumbee River Aparies (11 mo ago)

I might try one anyway. I have 15 hives now , so , who knows


----------



## Tigger19687 (Dec 27, 2014)

Lumbee River Aparies said:


> I wanted to try a few of his queens…. 65 dollars shipped change my mind


This price is NOT unreasonable at all.


----------



## Lumbee River Aparies (11 mo ago)

For some no.. for others maybe


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees (Feb 24, 2012)

I am 4 hours from him and I'm getting 10 this spring. That makes it 30 a queen. I have been in a class he did on grafting years ago and have talked with him at several State conventions in the past. He knows what he is doing and does a good job doing it. I plan on starting 5 of them at a new Queen breading yard just about in the middle of my other yards, all about 2 miles away in all directions. And starting the rest at my home breading yard.


----------

